# Ma chaudière à gaz ne se rallume pas et il fait froid



## Lio70 (28 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

En rentrant il y a deux jours, j'ai vu que la chaudière était éteinte, donc pas de chauffage dans toute la maison. Je n'arrive pas à la rallumer et j'ai posté un message sur un forum spécialisé mais toujours pas de réponse, alors je tente ici, on ne sait jamais...

C'est une chaudière De Dietrich DTG S 206 datant de 1988. Au niveau électrique, pas de problème, elle est sous tension. C'est le gaz qui ne prend pas. C'est un vieux système avec deux boutons et un piézo mais je ne sais pas selon quelle combinaison je dois les utiliser, et pendant combien de temps appuyer. C'est la maison de mon père qui est parti en vacances et est injoignable.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Je poste une photo du bloc d'allumage :


----------



## Madalvée (28 Octobre 2017)

Redémarrer, répare les permissions, passe un coup d'Onyx. Que dit le rapport Etre Check ?


----------



## Lio70 (28 Octobre 2017)

J'ai fait tout ce que tu as dit mais cela ne prend toujours pas.
J'ai même désactivé AdBlock juste pour voir, mais ça n'a pas d'effet sur le gaz naturel, donc c'est pareil...


----------



## flotow (28 Octobre 2017)

le piezo seul s'allume ?
c'est quoi la reference du bloc ?
ya du gaz sur d'autres installations ?

c'est dommage pour adblock, en général ça résout pas mal de problème en le désactivant


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2017)

Et un petit coup de Malwarebytes ça le fait aussi.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2017)

Moi je dis : c'est encore un coup du thermocouple.

@*Lio* : envoie un message à ☞*gpbonneau*☜. Ce mécanicien hors-pair (cf. ses messages dans ce fil : ☞*Collectionneurs, affichez vous !*☜ devrait savoir te dépanner. Car je le soupçonne de ne pas borner son action aux ordinateurs.


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2017)

Fait froid, fait froid...pas tant que çà.


Est ce que la vanne pour le gaz a été ouverte?

Est ce que le machin est chargé en eau?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2017)

J'aurais pas confiance a ses fils électrique !!


----------



## Lio70 (28 Octobre 2017)

@macomaniac
Le thermocouple a deja ete remplace (il y a encore le vieux qui traine dans un tiroir dans la cave.
Merci de me recommander gpbonneau mais je vais d'abord essayer de regler cela seul avant de le deranger.

@patlek
Oui, la vanne de gaz est ouverte. Oui, le vase d'expansion est correctement rempli d'eau (niveau habituel).

En fait, je viens de retrouver le mode d'emploi (bien caché dans la cave  ).
Maintenant, je sais par quel trou je dois regarder pour apercevoir la veilleuse.
Apparemment, j'utilise correctement les boutons car la veilleuse s'allume tout de suite, mais la flamme s'eteint des que je relache le doigt, meme en attendant 30 secondes (le mode d'emploi recommande 10 à 15 secondes).
Bon, je vais reessayer et reconsulter les forums specialises puisque le probleme est mieux identifié.

a+


----------



## Wizepat (28 Octobre 2017)

On peut réparer les chaudières avec macG. [emoji50] Ça tombe bien, je rencontre des problèmes avec la mienne. En mode hivers, parfois, ce n’est pas systématique, les radiateurs ne se déclenchent pas. Je suis obligé de tirer de l’eau chaude pour que la chaudière se déclenche et qu’enfin les radiateurs chauffent. Bizarre [emoji855] Une idée ou un bon forum qui pourrait m’aider?

Merci [emoji16]


----------



## Lio70 (28 Octobre 2017)

@Wizepat
Comme disait l'un d'entre nous: "on voit de tout sur le forum" 
Chez moi, la contrainte est moyenne car l'eau des sanitaires est chauffée par un chauffe-eau indépendant de la chaudière qui ne sert que pour les radiateurs, donc je peux encore prendre une bonne douche bien chaude le soir et le matin.


----------



## Wizepat (28 Octobre 2017)

A quand des chaudières Apple. RDV avec le Genius Bar et l’affaire est réglée. [emoji1]
Trêve de plaisanterie, j’ai de la chance dans mon malheur. L’eau chaude marche très bien, c’est juste le chauffage malgré que ce soit la même chaudière qui gère les 2.
Bizarre et je n’y connais rien. [emoji22]


----------



## Lio70 (28 Octobre 2017)

Apple devrait en effet innover: on vous présente "iHeat" avec radiateurs connectés en Bluetooth. Le framework pour développer des apps existe déjà.

Mon père vient de m'appeler, il me dit qu'il faut essayer avec une allumette et attendre 1 bonne minute. Lui ne savait même pas que le bouton piézo était un bouton . Bon, allumette pas nécessaire, la veilleuse prend dès le premier coup avec le piézo. Mais même en laissant le bouton enfoncé pendant une bonne minute, la flamme s'éteint. Bon, je vais encore insister. Et si ca ne va pas, j'ai quand même un bon tabac pour pipe, une bouteille de vin rouge et du bon fromage pour ce soir. On n'est jamais malheureux à 100%... 

a+


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2017)

Ha bah si on cause probleme chauffage: chez moi, ce qui ne marche pas, c' est le radiateur de la cuisine. Je l' avais démonté pour le repeindre et refaire les murs, et depuis, il a plus jamais remarché (Et pourtant, il est plein d'eau)


----------



## Lio70 (28 Octobre 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Ha bah si on cause probleme chauffage: chez moi, ce qui ne marche pas, c' est le radiateur de la cuisine. Je l' avais démonté pour le repeindre et refaire les murs, et depuis, il a plus jamais remarché (Et pourtant, il est plein d'eau)



Ce n'est pas un problème de vanne thermostatique? Il suffit d'un choc pour que la petite tige qui sert de régulateur à l'intérieur sorte de son axe. Et avec le montage et démontage, elle a du subir des chocs. J'ai déjà réglé un tel problème en donnant des coups de marteau sur la partie de la vanne qui la fixe au radiateur. Attention, pas trop fort, car il ne faut pas casser la vanne.


----------



## Wizepat (28 Octobre 2017)

Lio70 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un problème de vanne thermostatique? Il suffit d'un choc pour que la petite tige qui sert de régulateur à l'intérieur sorte de son axe. Et avec le montage et démontage, elle a du subir des chocs. J'ai déjà réglé un tel problème en donnant des coups de marteau sur la partie de la vanne qui la fixe au radiateur. Attention, pas trop fort, car il ne faut pas casser la vanne.



J’approuve, j’ai déjà eu un cas similaire sur un de mes radiateurs et la tête reste collée à cause du calcaire. A tester, ça peut éviter un feu de camp dans la cuisine [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2017)

Moi perso , je n'aide pas 

je tiens a la vie de mon amis


----------



## flotow (28 Octobre 2017)

Si la flamme s'éteint... ce n'est pas parce que le débit de gaz n'est pas assez important ?

Chez moi le chauffage est géré par le proprio. Et comme ils sont plutôt âgés, ils sont toujours en pointe. Jamais eu de problème ! Et cette semaine, ils ont purgés l'ensemble de l'installation, et maintenant c'est calme.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Si la flamme s'éteint... ce n'est pas parce que le débit de gaz n'est pas assez important ?
> 
> Chez moi le chauffage est géré par le proprio. Et comme ils sont plutôt âgés, ils sont toujours en pointe. Jamais eu de problème ! Et cette semaine, ils ont purgés l'ensemble de l'installation, et maintenant c'est calme.



Un problème de gicleur ?


----------



## peyret (29 Octobre 2017)

Ils n'ont pas fermé le gaz en partant ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2017)

peyret a dit:


> Ils n'ont pas fermé le gaz en partant ?



Ce n’est pas le problème : il y a probablement de l’eau dans le gaz


----------



## niroz (29 Octobre 2017)

Madalvée a dit:


> Redémarrer, répare les permissions, passe un coup d'Onyx. Que dit le rapport Etre Check ?



AHAHAHA


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Si la flamme s'éteint... ce n'est pas parce que le débit de gaz n'est pas assez important ?



Je reviens sur le thermocouple. C'est une espèce de sonde constituée de 2 fils métalliques de nature différente, qui ne se touchent pas à l'extrémité chauffée par la flamme de la veilleuse (une gaine cache ces 2 fils séparés). Ce dispositif a la propriété de générer par échauffement différentiel un courant qui, à une intensité suffisante, maintient collé un électro-aimant assurant l'ouverture de la vanne de gaz.

Donc on allume la veilleuse en maintenant la valve ouverte manuellement suffisamment de temps pour que le thermocouple ait chauffé > suite à quoi le courant généré par la différence d'échauffement des métaux tient collé l'électro-aimant > et la valve de gaz reste ouverte quand on relâche le bouton. La veilleuse reste alors allumée par l'effet d'émission de gaz de la vanne tenue ouverte par l'effet de thermo-couple.

Si le thermo-couple est défaillant (un peu comme une nappe SATA dans les Mac anciens) > la veilleuse ne reste pas allumée au relâchement du bouton et les brûleurs ne peuvent pas s'enflammer. Je pense que le rapport «EtreCheck» ne manquera pas de le signaler dans sa partie : "scan de la configuration matérielle". Il s'ensuit qu'une réparation des permissions ou un vidage des caches restera sans effet : la panne est matérielle et pas logicielle.


----------



## Locke (29 Octobre 2017)

@Lio70
Relis ceci..


macomaniac a dit:


> Je reviens sur le thermocouple. C'est une espèce de sonde constituée de 2 fils métalliques de nature différente, qui ne se touchent pas à l'extrémité chauffée par la flamme de la veilleuse (une gaine cache ces 2 fils séparés). Ce dispositif a la propriété de générer par échauffement différentiel un courant qui, à une intensité suffisante, maintient collé un électro-aimant assurant l'ouverture de la vanne de gaz.
> 
> Donc on allume la veilleuse en maintenant la valve ouverte manuellement suffisamment de temps pour que le thermocouple ait chauffé > suite à quoi le courant généré par la différence d'échauffement des métaux tient collé l'électro-aimant > et la valve de gaz reste ouverte quand on relâche le bouton. La veilleuse reste alors allumée par l'effet d'émission de gaz de la vanne tenue ouverte par l'effet de thermo-couple.


...car c'est tout à fait le fonctionnement. Si le gaz allume bien la veilleuse, je me pencherais assurément sur le thermocouple, en commençant par rester plus longuement appuyé pour faire chauffer un peu plus le thermocouple.


----------



## Lio70 (29 Octobre 2017)

@Locke
J'essaye mais ça ne prend pas. Ce matin: appui prolongé sur le bouton pendant 3 minutes mais elle s'éteint quand même. Essai plusieurs fois de suite. J'attrape des crampes aux doigts  Je crois qu'il faudra vraiment remplacer le thermocouple. Bon, on va encore essayer quelques fois.


----------



## Locke (29 Octobre 2017)

Peut-être voir aussi la buse de gaz en la démontant/nettoyant/remontant ? Après ce serait bien le thermocouple le fautif.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2017)

Pfffffff ! Problème récurrent chez moi avec le chauffe eau ! 

Le piezo ne marche plus, donc c'est à l'allumette que j'attaque l'engin ... La veilleuse s'allume mais s'éteint régulièrement dès que je lâche le doigt même après 1 ou 2 minutes ! Outre le fait qu'après plusieurs essais infructueux j'ai le doigt ankylosé et raide comme E.T. qui essaie de téléphoner chez lui, ce matin j'ai du faire chauffer de l'eau sur la gazinière pour mener mes ablutions matinales à bon terme .

Je remarque que ce problème se produit régulièrement lorsque le vent est relativement fort et vient de l'ouest ... Je suppute que l'orientation de la cheminée d'évacuation est à la base de ce problème ! 

Cela me fait dire qu'Erich Maria Remarque avait tort lorsqu'il a pondu qu'à l'ouest rien de nouveau ... Chez moi, l'ouest me fait chier !


----------



## Lio70 (29 Octobre 2017)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le piezo ne marche plus, donc c'est à l'allumette que j'attaque l'engin ... La veilleuse s'allume mais s'éteint régulièrement dès que je lâche le doigt même après 1 ou 2 minutes ! Outre le fait qu'après plusieurs essais infructueux j'ai le doigt ankylosé et raide comme E.T. qui essaie de téléphoner chez lui, ce matin j'ai du faire chauffer de l'eau sur la gazinière pour mener mes ablutions matinales à bon terme .


Après "E.T. téléphone maison" nous avons "TheBig poste MacGé". Je le vois bien faisant décoller son vélo avec, dans le porte-bagage, Miquette et ses croquettes.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce n’est pas le problème : il y a probablement de l’eau dans le gaz





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff ! Problème récurrent chez moi avec le chauffe eau !



Il semblerait que j’ai jugé un peu vite: outre Quievrain, le circuit est alimenté à la bière : les bulles ne font pas bon ménage avec l’accélérateur ! 

À l’est, c’est la vodka qui est en cause : c’est ce qui arrive quand on oublie de retirer l’herbe de bisons avant de compléter le niveau...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2017)

Lio70 a dit:


> Essai plusieurs fois de suite. J'attrape des crampes aux doigts



Salut Lio !

J'espère que tu as réussi à régler ton problème parce que là, tu commences vraiment à avoir mauvaise mine !





​Quant à moi, rebelote ce matin ... J'ai tenté de me doucher à l'eau froide, mais j'ai vite renoncé !


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Octobre 2017)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Salut Lio !
> J'espère que tu as réussi à régler ton problème parce que Quant à moi, rebelote ce matin ... J'ai tenté de me doucher à l'eau froide, mais j'ai vite renoncé ! ​




C’est pas comme ça que tu vas pouvoir accueillir Puigdemont  ​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2017)

J’ai une solution : appeler un dépanneur.

Ne me remerciez pas : c’est cadeau.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2017)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quant à moi, rebelote ce matin ... J'ai tenté de me doucher à l'eau froide, mais j'ai vite renoncé ! ​



Quant à moi, il y a quelques mois j’ai dû me doucher à l’eau froide pendant 15 jours car mon chauffe-eau était en panne et qu’il fallait attendre que le dépanneur ait la pièce.


----------



## patlek (30 Octobre 2017)

J' ai mieux; Changer de chaudière.

Idem; Cadeau!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2017)

patlek a dit:


> J' ai mieux; Changer de chaudière.
> 
> Idem; Cadeau!!!



Un peu radicale comme solution, non ?


----------



## Lio70 (30 Octobre 2017)

@thebig,
Fais remplacer l'allumage si besoin est. Ou fais faire l'entretien, c'est un minimum; on devrait le faire chaque année. J'ai encore de la chance ici, comme je disais plus haut, l'eau des sanitaires est alimentée par un chauffe-eau distinct, ordinaire, donc j'ai encore de l'eau dans la salle de bain et tous les éviers.

Je me suis réchauffé ce soir avec un petit dîner: broccoli, pommes croquettes, steak au poivre et un petit rouge (un Graves). Maintenant, ce sera pipe (comprendre "fumage de tabac", ma femme étant restée en Pologne) en regardant à nouveau le DVD de "Lord Jim" (1965, avec Peter O'Toole, James Mason, Curd Jurgens, Eli Wallach...), excellent film.

Bonne soirée et douce nuit à tous !


----------



## baron (31 Octobre 2017)

Lio70 a dit:


> […] "Lord Jim" (1965, avec Peter O'Toole, James Mason, Curd Jurgens, Eli Wallach...), excellent film.


Et super roman !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2017)

... Voilà ce que j'adore sur ce forum ! 

On commence avec un problème de chaudière pour suivre avec l'éventail d'outils diagnostic destinés à nos petits Macs ... Ensuite ce sont les doigts ankylosés de Lio qui nous mènent à E.T., Juju qui nous parle de son problème de gicleur, Macomaniac qui débarque avec un post super circonstancié comme à son habitude, le petit dîner de Lio suivi d'une bonne pipe (  ), le DVD de Lord Jim qui s'avère aussi être un super roman, une digression incertaine vers Erich Maria Remarque qui s'avère être complètement à l'ouest ... Et j'en passe et des meilleures ! 

Je suis étonné qu'en discutant chaudière, personne n'a pris l'opportunité de rappeler à notre bon souvenir la sulfureuse Marlène De Dietrich qui, étant famille avec le constructeur de l'engin de Lio aurait pu nous envoyer son Ange Bleu pour nous aider ...


----------



## Elbalo (31 Octobre 2017)

Et sans vouloir forcément pousser à la consommation mais une chaudière Gaz de 1988 mériterait une retraite...
Si vous faites autant confiance aux constructeurs qu’à Apple, y’a eu 2-3 révolutions en la matière depuis ce temps quasi préhistorique [emoji41][emoji41]
Et en progression de rendement aussi [emoji857]


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2017)

Elbalo a dit:


> Si vous faites autant confiance aux constructeurs qu’à Apple, y’a eu 2-3 révolutions en la matière depuis ce temps quasi préhistorique [emoji41][emoji41]
> Et en progression de rendement aussi [emoji857]





Est-ce à dire que le bigounet serait « quasi préhistorique » ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Est-ce à dire que le bigounet serait « quasi préhistorique » ?



Pas quasi.

Il appartient à l’espèce des bigounetosaures.

Contrairement aux autres espèces de dinosaures, celle-ci a survécu grâce à des doses massives de moules-frites accompagnées de bière.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Pas quasi.
> 
> Il appartient à l’espèce des bigounetosaures.
> 
> Contrairement aux autres espèces de dinosaures, celle-ci a survécu grâce à des doses massives de moules-frites accompagnées de bière.



Voila son secret dévoilé


----------



## wip (31 Octobre 2017)

Wizepat a dit:


> On peut réparer les chaudières avec macG. [emoji50] Ça tombe bien, je rencontre des problèmes avec la mienne. En mode hivers, parfois, ce n’est pas systématique, les radiateurs ne se déclenchent pas. Je suis obligé de tirer de l’eau chaude pour que la chaudière se déclenche et qu’enfin les radiateurs chauffent. Bizarre [emoji855] Une idée ou un bon forum qui pourrait m’aider?
> 
> Merci [emoji16]


C'est pas un problème de thermostat ? C'est lui qui en fonction de la température ambiante donne à la chaudière l'ordre de se mettre en route ou pas...


----------



## Wizepat (31 Octobre 2017)

wip a dit:


> C'est pas un problème de thermostat ? C'est lui qui en fonction de la température ambiante donne à la chaudière l'ordre de se mettre en route ou pas...



J’y ai pensé. Mais lorsque je passe en mode manuel pour shunter le thermostat, elle ne se déclenche pas. En revanche quand je tire de l’eau chaude, elle se déclenche pour d’abord l’eau chaude puis pour les radiateurs.
Je veux bien essayer la méthode moule frite mais je les mets ou? Dans le brûleur [emoji16]


----------



## Lio70 (31 Octobre 2017)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voilà ce que j'adore sur ce forum !
> ...


Il ne manque plus que quelques dépressifs et suicidaires à rameuter de l'autre fil, mais ce serait abuser...


----------



## Lio70 (31 Octobre 2017)

Elbalo a dit:


> Et sans vouloir forcément pousser à la consommation mais une chaudière Gaz de 1988 mériterait une retraite...


Aucune raison. Elle fonctionne très bien. Ce sont les bornes du circuit d'allumage qui sont usées. Donc remplacer le thermo-couple suffit. Rendez-vous pris pour jeudi matin. Par chance, il ne fait pas vraiment froid dans la maison. Demain, Toussaint oblige, c'est sur les tombes qu'on se les gèlera...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2017)

Wizepat a dit:


> Je veux bien essayer la méthode moule frite mais je les mets ou? Dans le brûleur [emoji16]


----------



## Wizepat (31 Octobre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


>



Malheureusement, il affiche complet... [emoji6]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2017)

Wizepat a dit:


> Malheureusement, il affiche complet... [emoji6]



C’est signe que tu te poses trop de questions.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2017)

Lio70 a dit:


> Il ne manque plus que quelques dépressifs et suicidaires à rameuter de l'autre fil, mais ce serait abuser...



Présent !!!


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2017)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Présent !!!



Tu fou quoi ici Thebig.  

retourne vite dans ton topic  


https://forums.macg.co/threads/depression-suicide-parlons-en.1081142/page-273#post-13199586


Tu as tant de choses a nous dire.


----------



## Lio70 (4 Novembre 2017)

Et voilà, on a de nouveau du chauffage depuis hier après-midi. C'était bien le thermocouple à remplacer. Un moindre mal donc. Trois pages de forum, tout de même! Ah, toute cette camaraderie. 
Bon week-end à touttzéatouss...


----------

